# Swordfish



## RDG (Feb 15, 2006)

This is the first recipe I post, and I hope you like it at least the half I like.
Get very fresh swordfish, sliced by machine or, in every way, in slices 3-4 mm thick. I suggest two slices a person.
On every slice, put a level of cream of hartichokes, a level of champignons sliced very thin, and a slice (always by machine) of some smoked cheese. I use "scamorza", sorry, I don't know the corrispondent name in english.
Roll the slice very strictly, an cut in two parts. Put them vertically.
Apart, prepare a sauce with 40% evoo, 30% lemon juice, 30% soya sauce. Mix very hardly, and pour it on the vertical rolls, just 3 minutes before eating.
Good appetite.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2006)

tutti a tavola a mangiare!

thanks rdg, that looks really good. is the fish baked or steamed, or is it raw with the dressing? either way could be good.

just an fyi for everyone: champignon are mushrooms, scamorza (affumicate?) is like a smoked mozzarella, but a little saltier.


----------



## RDG (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for your explications...Yes, Swordfish is absolutely raw. Scamorza is similar to a...."provola"? something like "provolone", but sweet. And, of course, smoked.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2006)

grazie rdg. i was thinking along the lines of provolone, but then when i've had it, it was stringy, like mozarella. either way, it's sooooo good.

ya know, one thing that i've heard that you are proving untrue is that italians never eat cheese with fish, except maybe on linguini alla vongole. . with raw swordfish however, i can see how it would work.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds like a very interesting recipe. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## RDG (Feb 15, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> grazie rdg. i was thinking along the lines of provolone, but then when i've had it, it was stringy, like mozarella. either way, it's sooooo good.
> 
> ya know, one thing that i've heard that you are proving untrue is that italians never eat cheese with fish, except maybe on linguini alla vongole. . with raw swordfish however, i can see how it would work.


Absolutely false. In Italy we have a  lot of recepies that join cheese and fish. (linguine alle vongole is not one of them.... ). We join them only in some cases, and NOT in recepies with grilled fish.
I hope you like. This recepy is one of mine, and I'm particularly proud of it.


----------

